# Finally! My old rocker project is finished.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 22, 2017)

This turned into a bit more work than anticipated but It is finally finished. For those who didn't see the original condition I reposted the photo. I found the rocker on the side of the road and just couldn't leave it there. Some said I shouldn't take it apart but it sort of just fell apart. Easier to paint in pieces. Getting it back together was another story. I wish I could say I accomplished it all by myself but my Son had to get it back. A bit of paint had gotten in the holes and that needed to be scraped out. I then coated everything with Titebond wood glue that he uses in his cabinetry business. He then had to use a mallet and more strength than I could ever have and pounded the pieces together. I really doubt it will ever come apart. The only thing missing are two smaller panels on each side on the back. I couldn't find a piece of wood thin enough to fit. I only wanted the rocker for display anyway.The flowers are in my Dad's old lunch box from the 50's. He used it every single day of his working life.  I knew that some day I would have a use for it. I spray painted it and thought it went well with the old rocker. We have an overhang on our front porch and I will put it in our garage over the winter. Hopefully it will last awhile. I think in the future I will think twice about dragging things home that I see, but I can't promise.


----------



## jujube (Jun 22, 2017)

Oh, that's lovely!  You did a great job.


----------



## Temperance (Jun 22, 2017)

You did such a wonderful job.  It's lovely.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 22, 2017)

It's perfect, Ruth.   You did a great job.  Love the decals (Or did you paint those flowers?)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 22, 2017)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks, it was fun. At the very least it beats the plastic chair I had out there from Home Depot. Nancy,the flowers are stenciled on.


----------



## Ina (Jun 22, 2017)

I bet every time you see it, you'll enjoy knowing that you and your son put a little extra love and care into something that no one else wanted anymore.  You have given a poor litte throwaway new life.  Good job.  :thumbsup:  :applause2:


----------



## Falcon (Jun 22, 2017)

Oh  WOW !   What a beautiful job you did  Ruth.  Well worth the effort.

I wish the people who threw it away could see this !


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 22, 2017)

It's lovely.  Is it as comfortable as it looks?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2017)

Beautiful job Ruth, looks like you put a lot of skill and work into your project.....I love the result, something to be very proud of!  :applause2:


----------



## Dudewho (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Pam (Jun 22, 2017)

I love it! It's beautiful.


----------



## street (Jun 25, 2017)

Nicely done.


----------



## Stormy (Jun 25, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 25, 2017)

Fits right in and looks at home. Good Job.:thumbsup1:


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 26, 2017)

It's lovely!  Good job.


----------

